
CSS Basics (Part I, Animations) - kiraken
https://dev.to/bensassialadin/css-basics-part-i-animations-5ie
======
thyrsus
Where is a good place to learn what an "@keyframes" is?

~~~
uponcoffee
Google, w3c, mdn... to name a few

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/@keyframes](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/@keyframes)

